# Grafikkarte MSI Geforce GTX 960



## Crysisheld (26. Februar 2015)

Hallo, 

ich habe im Moment eine Geforce GTX 650Ti am Start. Ich würde mir gerne die GTX 960 kaufen. Meine Frage ist nun, wenn ich eine 970 von MSI kaufe, die hat ja diese Lüfter die erst anspringen wenn man der Karte 
mehr Leistung abverlangt. Hat das die 960 auch?  Ich suche eine Karte, wo die Lüfter erst später zugeschaltet werden. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir Tipps geben könntet. Danke schön  

Das hier ist die Karte, die ich kaufen möchte: 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]*http://www.amazon.de/MSI-V320-005R-...=UTF8&qid=1424991200&sr=1-10&keywords=gtx+960*[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß das nicht genau, ABER die modernen Karten sind so oder so extrem leise, also auch wenn die ohne Last mit 30% dreht oder so, hörst Du die mit Sicherheit nicht aus dem PC raus. 245 Euro ist allerdings was arg teuer - die MSI bekommst Du woanders für 215€. Und du musst Dir auch so bewusst sein: eine AMD R9 280X, die Du für 220-230€ bekommst, wäre schon 15% schneller.


*edit* hier steht es http://ht4u.net/reviews/2015/nvidia_geforce_gtx_960_msi_gtx_960_gaming_2g_im_test/index13.php  bis 60 Grad bleiben die Lüfter aus, und die Karte erreicht im IDLE keine 60 Grad. Da wurde auch genau die MSI getestet, die Du verlinkt hast


----------



## Crysisheld (27. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich weiß das nicht genau, ABER die modernen Karten sind so oder so extrem leise, also auch wenn die ohne Last mit 30% dreht oder so, hörst Du die mit Sicherheit nicht aus dem PC raus. 245 Euro ist allerdings was arg teuer - die MSI bekommst Du woanders für 215€. Und du musst Dir auch so bewusst sein: eine AMD R9 280X, die Du für 220-230€ bekommst, wäre schon 15% schneller.
> 
> 
> *edit* hier steht es GeForce GTX 960: MSI GTX 960 Gaming 2G im Test - Geräuschkulisse (Seite 13) - HT4U.net  bis 60 Grad bleiben die Lüfter aus, und die Karte erreicht im IDLE keine 60 Grad. Da wurde auch genau die MSI getestet, die Du verlinkt hast



Hey Herbboy vielen Dank, dass du noch mitten in der Nacht geantwortet hast  Yep natürlich sind die Karten extrem leise, aber ich wollte halt eine haben wo die Lüfter erst später zugeschaltet werden. AMD Karten kommen für mich aufgrund des fehlenden PhysX nicht in Frage. Ich habe mir die Karte gerade eben bestellt. Da bin ich mal gespannt ob ich gegenüber der 650Ti die im Moment in meinem Rechner ist eine Performancesteigerung bemerke. Klar ist das keine 970 aber ich sehe nicht ein noch mal über 50% mehr drauf zulegen um nicht mal 50% mehr Leistung zu bekommen - jedenfalls in dem Benchmark den ich gesehen habe. Ich hoffe nur, dass mein Enermax 425W ausreicht. Angeblich sollen die Maxwell Kerne ja nicht so viel Strom verbrauchen wie die Kepler - naja abwarten wenn die Karte da ist...


Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen dieser hier: 

http://www.amazon.de/MSI-V320-004R-...F8&qid=1424997184&sr=8-5&keywords=geforce+960

und der: 

http://www.amazon.de/MSI-V320-005R-...mputers_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=028V2V26DTKAYG8YYSYD

??


----------



## HanFred (27. Februar 2015)

Das ist zwar nicht allzu hilfreich, weil leider nicht ganz alle Daten eingetragen wurden, aber viel scheinen sich die beiden nicht zu nehmen: https://www.digitec.ch/de/Comparison/3511042-3514650

Beim grünen Modell ist wohl ein 8-Pin-Adapter dabei, beim roten nicht. Ein bisschen höher scheint die grüne Karte auch zu sein und etwas mehr Strom kann sie anscheinend auch ziehen. Mehr Reserven zum Übertakten vielleicht? Das ist aber eine Spekulation meinerseits.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2015)

Enermax macht recht gute Netzteile - wenn es die passenden Stromstecker hat, sollte es locker reichen. Und im Vergleich zu einer 650 Ti wäre schon eine R7 260X für 110€  fast 30% schneller; eine R9 270X wäre c.a. doppelt so schnell. Und die GTX 960 ist wiederum ca 15-25% schneller als die R9 270X - d.h. Du wirst (sofern die CPU nicht schon früher Obergrenze setzt) mehr als die doppelte Leistung mit der GTX 960 haben.


----------



## Crysisheld (27. Februar 2015)

Nochmal vielen Dank. Die CPU ist ein i5 2400 mit 3,1 Ghz. Ist jetzt zwar nicht der schnellste, aber im Moment macht er mir nicht den Eindruck ein Flaschenhals zu sein


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2015)

nö, die CPU ist noch Top - da würde ich auch noch lange nicht wechseln.


----------

